# TO Bate OR NOT TO BATE



## manual (Oct 14, 2006)

what are your thoughts about bating.
I have hunted both ways and I would prefer not bating. But seems if you don't you don't see Deer.
It's like the hunters are lazy so they bate and sit and wait in there heated Deer blinds. So the Deer got lazy too, they might come in just before dark or they just lay down and wait for the hunter to leave and stroll in at night.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Oct 16, 2006)

I did not think you were allowed to "Bait" deer.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 16, 2006)

In Ohio you can hunt deer over bait/feed. ODNR says it makes no difference as far as success rate goes.
Turkey cannot be hunted over bait. You lose everything you have with you if caught, ie, gun, truck, license, ect

I think bait/feed for deer only really works in late seson after the rut, and things are getting back to normal.
-Ralph


----------



## spacemule (Oct 16, 2006)

manual said:


> what are your thoughts about bating.
> I have hunted both ways and I would prefer not bating.


So, I take it you are not a master baiter?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 16, 2006)

manual said:


> what are your thoughts about bating.
> I have hunted both ways and I would prefer not bating. But seems if you don't you don't see Deer.
> It's like the hunters are lazy so they bate and sit and wait in there heated Deer blinds. So the Deer got lazy too, they might come in just before dark or they just lay down and wait for the hunter to leave and stroll in at night.




Manual I use propane heat in my deer stand ..I open the windows and sit in my nice chair..We cant bait here because of DNR reg.. 

BTW I keep it around 70degs for energy saving...


---


----------



## okietreedude1 (Oct 16, 2006)

You can bait deer in Ok. Turkeys you have to be at least 100 yds away from the feeding station.

As for whether or not it helps, it does. Ive been told that once the deer realize the little 'tinging' sound the corn makes coming out of a spinner plate is food, they will come at the sound. So if you program the feeder right, you can get to a stand well before the timer goes off and wait. The deer know theres food when they hear the noise and come running. Ive also been told it wont work on bucks for several years and i think it only does because the buck fawns learn what it is from visiting w/ momma and they continue to come. You wont find a mature buck visiting a feeder the first couple of years.

A food plot is totally different.


----------



## manual (Oct 17, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Manual I use propane heat in my deer stand ..I open the windows and sit in my nice chair..We cant bait here because of DNR reg..
> 
> BTW I keep it around 70degs for energy saving...
> 
> ...


 Thats great I have two deer blinds to chose from. N
No bate you say. The DNR banned bating around me because of TB. they feel it is getting spread through the herds because of bating.
I have been playing with food plots and learning what grows and what don't around here.
I have customers that I put in food plots in every year. I have been using a rye and wheat mixture. for the past three years. there soil is starting to look good. Ph balance showing better results for clovers.


----------



## manual (Oct 17, 2006)

spacemule said:


> So, I take it you are not a master baiter?


 No but I knew a Master chef Sargent in the air force and his last name is Bater


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 17, 2006)

Soy Beans should grow well up there also Manual, the deer seem to eat them like candy around here.
Andy


----------



## okietreedude1 (Oct 17, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Soy Beans....... the deer seem to eat them like candy
> Andy




Thats no lie. Most times about time the beans hit 4" theyre gone the next day. Its hard to get a good stand of em.


----------



## stihlatit (Oct 17, 2006)

manual said:


> No but I knew a Master chef Sargent in the air force and his last name is Bater



You and Space should get together you seem to have te same pre-occupation. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bwalker (Oct 17, 2006)

Whats the differance betwen hunting over a bait pile, a food plot or a good dtand of oaks?


----------



## begleytree (Oct 17, 2006)

bwalker said:


> Whats the differance betwen hunting over a bait pile, a food plot or a good dtand of oaks?



plausable deniability
otherwise, not much.
-Ralph


----------



## manual (Oct 19, 2006)

bwalker said:


> Whats the differance betwen hunting over a bait pile, a food plot or a good dtand of oaks?


How about timing. Don't the deer wait to eat the acorns later in the season.
Now I have a lot of beech and looks like it was a bumber crop this year.
from what I understand deer love beech nuts.


----------



## manual (Oct 19, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Soy Beans should grow well up there also Manual, the deer seem to eat them like candy around here.
> Andy


 Soy beans are grown just south of me about 100 miles.
We have a farmer that comes down from Canada and is growing black beans every where he can lease land I have noticed that the deer are starting to grow bigger racks around here.
We have what you would call basket racks "small" because of the minerals .
I found out that canola helps out with the growth of racks.
My property borders Reid lake national forest on two sides.
On the back side there is a patch of snow peas and the deer love'em


----------



## manual (Oct 19, 2006)

So how about "still hunting" any body hunt that way.
Any body like to get down and act like the predator that we are ?


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2006)

> So how about "still hunting" any body hunt that way.
> Any body like to get down and act like the predator that we are ?


I do it when hunting in Canada or out west, but in Mich on state land its waste of time.
The areas I hunt in the UP are also simply too thick to still hunt effectivley.


----------

